# ok so transparency in Paint.net



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2008)

so i fail paint.net. so when i have a checkerboard pattern left from the eraser, i was like"well now ill just copy this image over the new one." but then i did that, the checkerboard pattern just turned white. how do i make it go away?


----------



## strata8 (Sep 27, 2008)

You don't fail. Paint.net fails.

I mean, come on! It erases layers if you move them off the canvas! How stupid is that!?

Use GIMP or something.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 27, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I mean, come on! It erases layers if you move them off the canvas! How stupid is that!?


Srsly? That's retarded. At least GIMP's only failing is that all the windows don't come to the front when you click on one of them.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 28, 2008)

Edit > Paste into new layer
Puts whatever was on the clipboard on a brand new layer, preverving the transparency as it goes. Is that what you meant?
(Photoshop does this by default, drives me up the wall but is also why a lot of PS users don't realise it's a separate setting on other programs)


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 28, 2008)

ya i think so. thanks.


----------

